# Any WV furs in here?



## Wovstah (May 22, 2008)

I used to belong to a yahoo group for them, but even though "mini-conventions" were held, I left the group.  Too much drama and disorganization for my taste. >_<'

But seriously, I would love to get together with furs from the North-Central region of WV - anywhere from Morgantown, Fairmont, Clarksbug, Bridgeport, Lumberport, Shinnston, but any area of WV will be fine.

I think a mini-convention in a Pleasant Valley (near Fairmont) hotel and going at Valley's Worlds of Fun would be something very entertaining and cheerful to do.

I'm getting ahead of myself, though.

If any WV fur is going to AC, let me know.  You'll see me there as Wovstah. <3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 22, 2008)

Darn. I'm MontCo, Md.


----------



## Nyn (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I'm in Glenville, but that's a bit more mid-state than you.


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in Western MD, sorta near WV.


----------



## Travis Retriever (Jun 10, 2008)

XD Dang...didn't know there were any furs in Maryland.


----------



## Mabyn (Jun 10, 2008)

I was juuust in Morgantown like last week. I grew up just north of there, still visit fairly often.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 14, 2008)

Mabyn said:


> I was juuust in Morgantown like last week. I grew up just north of there, still visit fairly often.


WV just calls ya back to her, doesn't she? :3


----------

